# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Αποπραγματοποίηση ....

## joy123

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!Μιας και όλοι εδώ μέσα έχουμε έρθει αντιμέτωποι με το τέρας της αποπρωσοποίησης και αποπραγματοποίησης , αναρωτιέμαι αν έχει ψάξει κανείς γιατί εμφανίζουν κάποιοι άνθρωποι τέτοια συμπτώματα μετά από κρίσεις πανικού ενώ άλλοι όχι;;Υπάρχει κάποια εξήγηση;;

----------


## RandomUser

Καλησπερα,
Ο λογος που ειναι τοσο εντονο αυτο το συναισθημα εχει να κανει κυριως με το ποσο ευαλωτος εισαι τη στιγμη που θα παθεις τη κριση πανικου. Απο οσο εχω διβασει λενε πως ειναι μια δικλειδα ασφαλειας του οργανισμου να σε κανει να "αποκοπεις" απο την πραγματικοτητα μεχρι να επανελθει η ισορροπια.
Καθε οργανισμος ειναι διαφορετικος γιαυτο και καποιοι το παθαινουν ενω αλλοι οχι.

----------


## joy123

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σου.Το έπαθα φέτος μετά από 6 χρόνια αλλά σε πολύ χειρότερο βαθμό.Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η κρίση πανικού καθεαυτή δεν εκδηλώνεται τόσο έντονα σε μένα όσο το γεγονός οτι μετά μου μένει αυτό το αίσθημα της αποσύνδεσης σε συνδυασμό με ό,τι κουλή υπαρξιακή σκέψη μπορείς να φανταστείς.Δεν θέλω να πάρω αντικαταθλιπτικά σε καμία περίπτωση φοβάμαι ότι θα με κάνουν χειρότερα.Μόνο ζάναξ παίρνω αλλά αμηλητέα δόση τύπου 0.5 την μέρα και τώρα μόνο 0,25 το βράδυ ίσα-ίσα για να κοιμάμαι ήρεμα.Πιο πολύ μου έχει μέινει ο φόβος και η αγωνία να μην ξανακυλήσω :( . Εσύ έχεις εμπειρία με αποπροσωποίηση/αποπραγματοποίηση;

----------


## RandomUser

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σου.Το έπαθα φέτος μετά από 6 χρόνια αλλά σε πολύ χειρότερο βαθμό.Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η κρίση πανικού καθεαυτή δεν εκδηλώνεται τόσο έντονα σε μένα όσο το γεγονός οτι μετά μου μένει αυτό το αίσθημα της αποσύνδεσης σε συνδυασμό με ό,τι κουλή υπαρξιακή σκέψη μπορείς να φανταστείς.Δεν θέλω να πάρω αντικαταθλιπτικά σε καμία περίπτωση φοβάμαι ότι θα με κάνουν χειρότερα.Μόνο ζάναξ παίρνω αλλά αμηλητέα δόση τύπου 0.5 την μέρα και τώρα μόνο 0,25 το βράδυ ίσα-ίσα για να κοιμάμαι ήρεμα.Πιο πολύ μου έχει μέινει ο φόβος και η αγωνία να μην ξανακυλήσω :( . Εσύ έχεις εμπειρία με αποπροσωποίηση/αποπραγματοποίηση;


Εγω ακομη δεν εχω επανελθει πληρως, εχω ενα νημα ανοικτο για την εμπειρια μου μεχρι στιγμης. Και στη δικη μου περιπτωση καπως ετσι εχουν τα πραγματα, πχ το αγχος μου προκαλει την αποσυνδεση απο το σωμα και λιγοτερο απο το περιβαλλον και εν συνεχεια οι υπαρξιακες σκεψεις του τυπου γιατι υπαρχω, ποιος ο λογος να ζει κανεις, τι υπαρχει μετα το θανατο κτλ. Εχω μιλησει σε 2 ειδικους μεχρι στιγμης και οι 2 εχουν πει πως ολα αυτα ειναι αγχογενει και η αληθεια ειναι πως οντως , απρουσιαζονται μονο μετα απο εντονο αγχος. Υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις στις οποιες τα εχουν περασει απο το μυαλο μου και δεν με εχουν πειραξει καθολου.

Φαρμακα δεν πηρα εκτος απο ταβορ στην αρχη για καμια βδομαδα και το οποιο δεν μου εκατσε και τοσο καλα. Απο κει και περα το καλυτερο για μενα ηταν να παω κοντρα σε αυτο, δηλαδη να ξεκινησω να κανω πραγματα, γυμναστικη, διαβασμα και γενικα να απασχολω το μυαλο μου. Πιστευω πως τα εχω καταφερει αρκετα καλα μεχρι στιμγης.

----------


## joy123

Ναι διάβασα το νήμα με την εμπειρία σου.Και εγώ το έκοψα το χάπι τελείως τώρα καθώς δεν μου έκανε και πολλά,οι σκέψεις και το αίσθημα της αποσύνδεσης ήταν παρόντα στοιχεία ούτως ή άλλως.Έχω συμφιλιωθεί πλέον και με τις σκέψεις και με την αίσθηση της αποσύνδεσης (ως ένα βαθμό) αλλά μoυ ρουφάει όλη την ενέργεια νιώθω ανήμπορη και μου έχει δημιουργηθεί ένα αίσθημα θλίψης.Λέω αυτή θα είναι η ζωή μου δηλαδή από εδώ και πέρα;Και δεν κάνω και τίποτα, έχω γίνει τελείως αδρανής ενώ ξέρω οτι είναι ό,τι χειρότερο μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος στην αποπ/ση...αλλά με έχει καταβάλλει όλο αυτό...είμαι σχεδόν 6 μήνες έτσι.Πήγα διακοπές και μπορώ να πω οτι είχα νιώσει και στιγμές 100% νορμάλ και πάλι...αλλά με το που γύρισα στην Αθήνα τσουπ τα ίδια...λες και γύρισε ένας διακόπτης.

----------


## RandomUser

Σε καταλαβαινω, τα ιδια σκεφτομουν και εγω. Αλλα αποτι μου λες εχεις κανει πολλα θετικα βηματα οπως η συμφιλιωση. Εγω να φανταστεις ειπα στον εαυτο μου "ας ειναι να ζω ετσι, δεν με νιαζει πια". Ενα διασημος καναδος κλινικος ψυχολογος, Jordan Peterson, προτεινει να εχεις κατα τη διαρκεια της ημερας, φτιαξει καποια ρουτινα. (διαβασα κ ενα βιβλιο που εχει γραψει το οποιο μου αλλαξε τη ψυχοσυνθεση κανε πμ αν θελεις τον τιτλο)

Η πλακα ειναι πως φετος εχω κανει οσα δεν ειχα κανει τα τελευταια 5 χρονια. Ανεβηκα σε 2-3 κορυφες βουνων, ξεκινησα να κανω μεγαλες αποστασεις με ποδηλατο, εκανα ταξιδια, ξεκινησα πολεμικες τεχνες πηγα σε συναυλιες... ισως θα πρεπει να δεις την ζωη σου στη Αθηνα οπως τη ζωη και τις δραστηριοτητες που εκανε οσο ησουν διακοπες?

----------


## DiSI

> Σε καταλαβαινω, τα ιδια σκεφτομουν και εγω. Αλλα αποτι μου λες εχεις κανει πολλα θετικα βηματα οπως η συμφιλιωση. Εγω να φανταστεις ειπα στον εαυτο μου "ας ειναι να ζω ετσι, δεν με νιαζει πια". Ενα διασημος καναδος κλινικος ψυχολογος, Jordan Peterson, προτεινει να εχεις κατα τη διαρκεια της ημερας, φτιαξει καποια ρουτινα. (διαβασα κ ενα βιβλιο που εχει γραψει το οποιο μου αλλαξε τη ψυχοσυνθεση κανε πμ αν θελεις τον τιτλο)
> 
> Η πλακα ειναι πως φετος εχω κανει οσα δεν ειχα κανει τα τελευταια 5 χρονια. Ανεβηκα σε 2-3 κορυφες βουνων, ξεκινησα να κανω μεγαλες αποστασεις με ποδηλατο, εκανα ταξιδια, ξεκινησα πολεμικες τεχνες πηγα σε συναυλιες... ισως θα πρεπει να δεις την ζωη σου στη Αθηνα οπως τη ζωη και τις δραστηριοτητες που εκανε οσο ησουν διακοπες?


Παιδιά εγώ τώρα, μετά από ένα διάστημα 2 μηνών στο οποίο δουλεύω αρκετά κ δεν προλαβαίνω να σκεφτώ, με έχει πιάσει πάλι ο φόβος ότι θα βγω έξω με κάποιον κ θα νομιζω ότι δεν τον αναγνωρίζω... έχετε αυτό το συναίσθημα εσείς;

----------


## joy123

> Σε καταλαβαινω, τα ιδια σκεφτομουν και εγω. Αλλα αποτι μου λες εχεις κανει πολλα θετικα βηματα οπως η συμφιλιωση. Εγω να φανταστεις ειπα στον εαυτο μου "ας ειναι να ζω ετσι, δεν με νιαζει πια". Ενα διασημος καναδος κλινικος ψυχολογος, Jordan Peterson, προτεινει να εχεις κατα τη διαρκεια της ημερας, φτιαξει καποια ρουτινα. (διαβασα κ ενα βιβλιο που εχει γραψει το οποιο μου αλλαξε τη ψυχοσυνθεση κανε πμ αν θελεις τον τιτλο)
> 
> Η πλακα ειναι πως φετος εχω κανει οσα δεν ειχα κανει τα τελευταια 5 χρονια. Ανεβηκα σε 2-3 κορυφες βουνων, ξεκινησα να κανω μεγαλες αποστασεις με ποδηλατο, εκανα ταξιδια, ξεκινησα πολεμικες τεχνες πηγα σε συναυλιες... ισως θα πρεπει να δεις την ζωη σου στη Αθηνα οπως τη ζωη και τις δραστηριοτητες που εκανε οσο ησουν διακοπες?


Και εγώ προσπαθώ να μην του δίνω τόσο σημασία όσο πρίν.Απλά υπάρχουν φορές που με κουράζει η όλη κατάσταση.Ναι θα με ενδιέφερε ο τίτλος του βιβλίου,αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο να μου το έστελνες σε μήνυμα!Άρα θα έλεγες οτι εν τέλει σου βγήκε σε καλό η όλη εμπειρία;Γιατί έκανες πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα σε αυτό το διάστημα...μήπως τελικά είναι ένα είδος αφύπνισης;Επίσης ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω αν είσαι εκ φύσεως άνθρωπος που είχε τέτοιες πνευματικές αναζητήσεις και φιλοσοφικά ερωτήματα.Εμένα για παράδειγμα από μικρή με είχαν απασχολήσει διάφορα ερωτήματα οπότε είναι κάτι που μάλλον ενυπάρχει(;) σε μας....;Tι να πω...

----------


## joy123

> Παιδιά εγώ τώρα, μετά από ένα διάστημα 2 μηνών στο οποίο δουλεύω αρκετά κ δεν προλαβαίνω να σκεφτώ, με έχει πιάσει πάλι ο φόβος ότι θα βγω έξω με κάποιον κ θα νομιζω ότι δεν τον αναγνωρίζω... έχετε αυτό το συναίσθημα εσείς;


Όχι εγώ δεν το έχω αυτό ίσα-ίσα που όταν συναναστρέφομαι με παρέες ξυπνάω λίγο...αλλά είναι κοινό σύμπτωμα της αποπροσωποποίησης αυτό που περιγράφεις νομίζω.Εγώ πιο πολύ αποξένωση απο το περιβάλλον νιώθω ...δηλαδή γνωστικά ξέρω τι είναι τα πάντα αλλά τα αισθάνομαι όλα περίεργα και νιωθω και ένα συναισθηματικό flat πράγμα.

----------


## RandomUser

> Και εγώ προσπαθώ να μην του δίνω τόσο σημασία όσο πρίν.Απλά υπάρχουν φορές που με κουράζει η όλη κατάσταση.Ναι θα με ενδιέφερε ο τίτλος του βιβλίου,αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο να μου το έστελνες σε μήνυμα!Άρα θα έλεγες οτι εν τέλει σου βγήκε σε καλό η όλη εμπειρία;Γιατί έκανες πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα σε αυτό το διάστημα...μήπως τελικά είναι ένα είδος αφύπνισης;Επίσης ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω αν είσαι εκ φύσεως άνθρωπος που είχε τέτοιες πνευματικές αναζητήσεις και φιλοσοφικά ερωτήματα.Εμένα για παράδειγμα από μικρή με είχαν απασχολήσει διάφορα ερωτήματα οπότε είναι κάτι που μάλλον ενυπάρχει(;) σε μας....;Tι να πω...


Καλησπερα,

Ναι υπαρχουν και σε μενα οι στιγμες που κουραζει και νιωθω μια απελπισια αλλα φευγει γρηγορα και οι αρνητικες σκεψεις αντικαθιστονται με θετικες.

Η πλακα ειναι πως οσο δυσβασταχτα ηταν τα συμπτωματα και τα συναισθηματα, νομιζω πως η εμπειρια μου βγηκε σε "θετικο" διοτι συνειδητοποιησα την υπαρξη μου σαν οντοτητα και σαν μορφη ζωης και αυτο με ωθησε στο να ξεκινησω να κανω παραγογικα πραγματα τα οποια με τη σειρα τους μου δινουν και καποιο νοημα. 

Οσο για τις αναζητησεις ναι (δυστυχως χαχα), απο μικρος με βασανιζαν καποια φιλοσοφικα ερωτηματα και στη συνεχεια ξεκινησα να σχολουμαι με την πολιτικη, τη φιλοσοφια και τη θρησκεια. Νομιζω πς ειναι δωρο και καταρα την ιδια στιγμη. Απο την αλλη γιαυτον ακριβως το λογο θα ισως θα πρεπει να το εκλαβεις σαν μια προσωπικη και πνευματικη αφυπνιση η οποια ειναι διαφορετικη απο ανθρωπο σε ανθρωπο. 

Σου στελνω σε πμ τον τιτλο.

----------


## RandomUser

Πακετο, μολις διαβασα οτι δεν γινετια να στειλει κανεις προσωπικο εαν δεν εχει συμπληρωσει τα 50 μυνηματα! (οτι ναναι)

Οποτε το γραφω εδω και αν θελουν οι διαχειριστες ας το διαγραψουν :)

Το βιβλιο λεγεται 12 Rules of life by Jordan Peterson!

Αξιζει!

----------


## joy123

> Καλησπερα,
> 
> Ναι υπαρχουν και σε μενα οι στιγμες που κουραζει και νιωθω μια απελπισια αλλα φευγει γρηγορα και οι αρνητικες σκεψεις αντικαθιστονται με θετικες.
> 
> Η πλακα ειναι πως οσο δυσβασταχτα ηταν τα συμπτωματα και τα συναισθηματα, νομιζω πως η εμπειρια μου βγηκε σε "θετικο" διοτι συνειδητοποιησα την υπαρξη μου σαν οντοτητα και σαν μορφη ζωης και αυτο με ωθησε στο να ξεκινησω να κανω παραγογικα πραγματα τα οποια με τη σειρα τους μου δινουν και καποιο νοημα. 
> 
> Οσο για τις αναζητησεις ναι (δυστυχως χαχα), απο μικρος με βασανιζαν καποια φιλοσοφικα ερωτηματα και στη συνεχεια ξεκινησα να σχολουμαι με την πολιτικη, τη φιλοσοφια και τη θρησκεια. Νομιζω πς ειναι δωρο και καταρα την ιδια στιγμη. Απο την αλλη γιαυτον ακριβως το λογο θα ισως θα πρεπει να το εκλαβεις σαν μια προσωπικη και πνευματικη αφυπνιση η οποια ειναι διαφορετικη απο ανθρωπο σε ανθρωπο. 
> 
> Σου στελνω σε πμ τον τιτλο.


Κάνεις κάποιο συγκεκριμένο είδος ψυχοθεραπείας;Γιατί εγώ ξεκίνησα εδώ και κάποιους μήνες και με έβαλε σε ομάδα αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι με βοηθάει ιδιαίτερα αυτό το στυλ.Έχεις δίκιο οτι είναι ευχή και κατάρα και εγώ έτσι το βιώνω.Όσο με ενθουσιάζουν τα φιλοσοφικά ερωτήματα της ζωής άλλο τόσο βάσανο μου έχουν γίνει τώρα.Επίσης το άλλο που παθαίνω είναι ότι σαν να συνειδητοποιώ ξαφνικά οτι ζω,ότι υπάρχω...πόσο κουλό;Αμάν αυτός ο εγκέφαλος...τι είναι ικανός να κάνει :P Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον τίτλο του βιβλίου!Σίγουρα θα το τσεκάρω.

----------


## RandomUser

> Κάνεις κάποιο συγκεκριμένο είδος ψυχοθεραπείας;Γιατί εγώ ξεκίνησα εδώ και κάποιους μήνες και με έβαλε σε ομάδα αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι με βοηθάει ιδιαίτερα αυτό το στυλ.Έχεις δίκιο οτι είναι ευχή και κατάρα και εγώ έτσι το βιώνω.Όσο με ενθουσιάζουν τα φιλοσοφικά ερωτήματα της ζωής άλλο τόσο βάσανο μου έχουν γίνει τώρα.Επίσης το άλλο που παθαίνω είναι ότι σαν να συνειδητοποιώ ξαφνικά οτι ζω,ότι υπάρχω...πόσο κουλό;Αμάν αυτός ο εγκέφαλος...τι είναι ικανός να κάνει :P Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον τίτλο του βιβλίου!Σίγουρα θα το τσεκάρω.


Cognitive behavioral therapy και Acceptance and commitment με την ψυχολογο στο εξωτερικο και ψυχαναλυση με τον ψυχολογο Ελλαδα. Στις αρχες με βοηθησε ωστε να φτιαξω μια ρουτινα και να ριξω τα επιπεδα αγχους. Απο εκει και περα ναι αρχιζω και νοιωθω πως δεν με βοηθαει πλεον και λεω να συνεχισω μονο με τον ψυχολογο απο την Ελλαδα 1 φορα το μηνα ξερω γω.

Ναι και γω μετα απο ολα αυτα συνειδητοποιησα πως ζω και υπαρχω, σαν να βγηκα απο τον αυτοματο πιλοτο ενα πραγμα. 

Και η προσευχη επισης με εχει βοηθησει! Δοκιμασε τον αν δεν το εχεις κανει, δεν εχεις να χασεις κατι. Επισης οι διατροφικες μας συνηθειες, παρατηρησα πως οταν το στοαχι μου ειναι "καπως", αγχονομαι πιο ευκολα. 

Εχω και αλλο υλικο να σου δωσω και το ονομα του Ελληνα ψυχολογου (εχει και καναλι στο γιουτουμπ) αλλα φοβαμαι μην φαω κανα μπλοκ.

----------


## joy123

> Cognitive behavioral therapy και Acceptance and commitment με την ψυχολογο στο εξωτερικο και ψυχαναλυση με τον ψυχολογο Ελλαδα. Στις αρχες με βοηθησε ωστε να φτιαξω μια ρουτινα και να ριξω τα επιπεδα αγχους. Απο εκει και περα ναι αρχιζω και νοιωθω πως δεν με βοηθαει πλεον και λεω να συνεχισω μονο με τον ψυχολογο απο την Ελλαδα 1 φορα το μηνα ξερω γω.
> 
> Ναι και γω μετα απο ολα αυτα συνειδητοποιησα πως ζω και υπαρχω, σαν να βγηκα απο τον αυτοματο πιλοτο ενα πραγμα. 
> 
> Και η προσευχη επισης με εχει βοηθησει! Δοκιμασε τον αν δεν το εχεις κανει, δεν εχεις να χασεις κατι. Επισης οι διατροφικες μας συνηθειες, παρατηρησα πως οταν το στοαχι μου ειναι "καπως", αγχονομαι πιο ευκολα. 
> 
> Εχω και αλλο υλικο να σου δωσω και το ονομα του Ελληνα ψυχολογου (εχει και καναλι στο γιουτουμπ) αλλα φοβαμαι μην φαω κανα μπλοκ.


Βλέπω κάποιους ξένους που με βοηθάνε,ειδικά Anxiety Ninja.Ο ψυχολόγος που λες είναι αυτός που πηγαίνεις;Βλέπω έναν Έλληνα στο youtube που ανεβάζει και συχνά βιντεάκια...όσο για την διατροφή συμφωνώ παίζει καταλυτικό ρόλο συνδυαστικά με την άσκηση.Αν και σε αυτή την φάση δεν κάνω τίποτα (κακώς) από τα 2 .Προσεύχομαι καθώς πιστεύω και έχω διαπιστώσει ότι με βοηθάει αρκετά.

----------


## RandomUser

> Βλέπω κάποιους ξένους που με βοηθάνε,ειδικά Anxiety Ninja.Ο ψυχολόγος που λες είναι αυτός που πηγαίνεις;Βλέπω έναν Έλληνα στο youtube που ανεβάζει και συχνά βιντεάκια...όσο για την διατροφή συμφωνώ παίζει καταλυτικό ρόλο συνδυαστικά με την άσκηση.Αν και σε αυτή την φάση δεν κάνω τίποτα (κακώς) από τα 2 .Προσεύχομαι καθώς πιστεύω και έχω διαπιστώσει ότι με βοηθάει αρκετά.


Καλησπερα, αν λεμε για τον ιδιο ναι, ανεβαζει αρκετα βιδεακια πολλα εξ'αυτων και θρησκευτικου περιεχομενου. Ναι με αυτον εχω κανει συνεδριες.

Νομιζω πως ειναι καιροσ να ξεκινησεις με ενα απο τα 2, ειτε ασκηση ειτε διατροφη μιας και θα σε βοηθησει αρκετα

----------


## joy123

> Καλησπερα, αν λεμε για τον ιδιο ναι, ανεβαζει αρκετα βιδεακια πολλα εξ'αυτων και θρησκευτικου περιεχομενου. Ναι με αυτον εχω κανει συνεδριες.
> 
> Νομιζω πως ειναι καιροσ να ξεκινησεις με ενα απο τα 2, ειτε ασκηση ειτε διατροφη μιας και θα σε βοηθησει αρκετα


Είναι απίστευτο καθώς τον παρακολουθώ και εγώ πολύ καιρό και επειδή με έχει βοηθήσει αρκετά(και μόνο από τα βίντεο),είχα μπει σε σκέψεις για να τον επισκεφθώ!Σε έχει βοηθήσει εσένα,αξίζει;;Είμαι σε διαδικασία αναζήτησης ψυχολόγου καθώς δεν είμαι ικανοποιημένη απο την δικιά μου,οπότε θα με ενδιέφερε η γνώμη σου.Γενικά είμαι της γυμναστικής και της διατροφής αλλά με αυτά που έχουν συμβεί τον τελευταίο καιρό δεν είχα καθόλου κέφι.Σήμερα πίεσα τον εαυτό μου όμως και έτρεξα 5 χλμ. Κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη :D Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ που μπαίνεις και μου απαντάς κιόλας,να είσαι καλά.

----------


## RandomUser

> Είναι απίστευτο καθώς τον παρακολουθώ και εγώ πολύ καιρό και επειδή με έχει βοηθήσει αρκετά(και μόνο από τα βίντεο),είχα μπει σε σκέψεις για να τον επισκεφθώ!Σε έχει βοηθήσει εσένα,αξίζει;;Είμαι σε διαδικασία αναζήτησης ψυχολόγου καθώς δεν είμαι ικανοποιημένη απο την δικιά μου,οπότε θα με ενδιέφερε η γνώμη σου.Γενικά είμαι της γυμναστικής και της διατροφής αλλά με αυτά που έχουν συμβεί τον τελευταίο καιρό δεν είχα καθόλου κέφι.Σήμερα πίεσα τον εαυτό μου όμως και έτρεξα 5 χλμ. Κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη :D Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ που μπαίνεις και μου απαντάς κιόλας,να είσαι καλά.


Μέχρι στιγμής είμαι αρκετά ικανοποιημένος διότι μπορείς να μιλήσεις μαζί του και για φιλοσοφικά ζητήματα και θρησκευτικά και ψυχολογικά! Είναι λιγάκι υπέρμαχος της φαρμακευτικής αγωγής και αυτό νομίζω ειναι το πιο αρνητικό που μπορώ να του καταλογισω + ότι μιλάει αρκετά χαχα. Κατά τα αλλά είμαι ευχαριστημένος και υπήρξαν στιγμές που ένιωσα πως με καταλαβαίνει απόλυτα. Δεν έχεις να χάσεις κάτι λοιπόν! Την ψυχολόγο που βλέπω εδώ στο εξωτερικό θα την σταματήσω μιας και δεν νομίζω να μου προσφέρει κάτι πλέον.

Συγχαρητήρια για τα 5κμ! Και γω ξεκίνησα με πολύ λιγότερα και έφτασα να τρέχω 10+! Καλή αρχή λοιπόν. Έκανες την καλύτερη επιλογή θαρρω!

Χαρά μου να απαντώ, αν έστω και ένας άνθρωπος βρει πως όσα γράφω τον βοήθησαν τότε θα ήμουν πολύ χαρούμενος!

----------


## vickympou

Και γω παθαίνω κρίσεις απροσωποιησης η αποπραγματοτωσης. Είναι πολύ άσχημο συναίσθημα. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχω η αν είναι αληθινά όλα αυτά. Παρόλα αυτά, εκείνη την στιγμή λέω στον εαυτό μου, πως ο εγκέφαλος μου το κάνει για να με βοηθήσει. Πως είναι μια αμυνα του οργανισμού μου γιατί δεν μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει σε αυτό που νιώθει εκείνη τη στιγμή. Έχω βρει κάποια πράγματα που με βοηθούν να ηρεμήσω και να επανέλθω. Πρέπει να βρεις κάτι αντίστοιχο.

----------


## joanna22

πειτε μας ρε παιδια και μας το ονομα του ψυχολογου. κ ας αφαιρεθει απο τη διαχειριση αργότερα 


> Μέχρι στιγμής είμαι αρκετά ικανοποιημένος διότι μπορείς να μιλήσεις μαζί του και για φιλοσοφικά ζητήματα και θρησκευτικά και ψυχολογικά! Είναι λιγάκι υπέρμαχος της φαρμακευτικής αγωγής και αυτό νομίζω ειναι το πιο αρνητικό που μπορώ να του καταλογισω + ότι μιλάει αρκετά χαχα. Κατά τα αλλά είμαι ευχαριστημένος και υπήρξαν στιγμές που ένιωσα πως με καταλαβαίνει απόλυτα. Δεν έχεις να χάσεις κάτι λοιπόν! Την ψυχολόγο που βλέπω εδώ στο εξωτερικό θα την σταματήσω μιας και δεν νομίζω να μου προσφέρει κάτι πλέον.
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια για τα 5κμ! Και γω ξεκίνησα με πολύ λιγότερα και έφτασα να τρέχω 10+! Καλή αρχή λοιπόν. Έκανες την καλύτερη επιλογή θαρρω!
> 
> Χαρά μου να απαντώ, αν έστω και ένας άνθρωπος βρει πως όσα γράφω τον βοήθησαν τότε θα ήμουν πολύ χαρούμενος!

----------


## nightlost

Αν και τον έχω επισκεφτεί στο παρελθόν τον συγκεκριμένο ψυχολόγο θεωρώ πως δε μου ταιριάζουν οι τοποθετήσεις του, μιας και η θεολογία δεν συνάδει (όχι απόλυτα) με την επιστήμη της ψυχολογίας.
Κατ'εμέ όχι στον βαθμό που την ανάγει. Κατά τα άλλα υπάρχουν πολλοί αξιόλογοι ψυχολόγοι εκεί έξω.
Η αποπραγματοποίηση με ταλαιπώρησε κάμποσα χρόνια. Τις περισσότερες στιγμές που την αποδέχτηκα ως συναίσθημα και δεν τη πολέμησα άρχισε να αραιώνει στις εμφανίσεις της. Όταν εστίαζα σε αυτήν όταν συνέβαινε μου δημιουργούσε μέχρι και κρίσεις πανικού. Όταν λοιπόν κατάλαβα πως όλα είναι θέμα εστίασης ξεκίνησα να την διαχειρίζομαι ως μια ακόμη κατάσταση (όχι επώδυνη) και να περιορίζεται ώσπου απλά εξαφανίστηκε.
Περιοδικά ακόμη συμβαίνει αλλά η διάρκεια της είναι μερικά λεπτά. Έχει σταματήσει πλέον να με ενοχλεί.

----------


## RandomUser

Εννοείται πως δεν είναι όλοι οι ψυχολόγοι για όλους. Και γω διαφωνώ με μερικούς τρόπους προσέγγισης. Δεν παύει όμως να είναι ένας άνθρωπος που μπορεί να σταθεί σε μια βαθύτερη συζήτηση περί φιλοσοφίας, θρησκείας και ψυχολογίας και να δώσει διεξόδους. 

Με κάθε επιφύλαξη το όνομα του είναι Νικήτας Κ. Το γράφω εδώ διότι δεν έχω τη δυνατότητα να στείλω προσωπικά μηνύματα.

----------


## nuttcase

Eιχα DP / DR μεχρι που έπαθα χρόνιο πυελικό άλγος. Μαλλον το μυαλό μου μπορεί να αφοσιώνεται σε ένα κακό τη φορά.

Οσο ειχα DP / DR δεν γινόταν να έχω κατάθλιψη (για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα) και δεν βαριόμουν ποτέ.

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι μετα απο 2 χρονιο το συνηθισα καπως και σταματησα να τα βλεπω ετσι.

Μπορω αν θελω να το κανω trigger με λιγο προσπαθεια η αν πιω καφε/μεινω αυπνος. Πλεον δεν το φοβαμαι αν και εννοειτε δεν παιζουμε με αυτα τα πραγματα γιατί έχω πέσει μεσα στο λάκκο, και πάτο δεν είχε. 
Θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου τυχερό που βγήκα απο κει μεσα. Αν και ίσως ήμουν εξίσου τυχερός που μπήκα.

Ισως καποια μέρα να μπορέσω να εκφράσω τους τρόπους που έχω δει τον κόσμο σε κάποιο βιβλίο.

PS: φάτε καλά. Και προσοχή με τη χορτοφαγία. δε θελω να τσακωθω με χορτοφάγους αλλα ημουν τόσο πολυ ιδεολογος vegan, που πιο πολυ πεθαινεις. Παρολα αυτα εβαλα την υγεια μου μπροστα και δεν κοιταω πισω αποτι φαινεται

----------


## elis

το προβλημα ξεκινησε στην αλανα οταν ημουν παιδι που ειχα να διαχειριστω 50 μπουρδελα που νομιζαν οτι ηταν ανθρωποι δεν ηταν εγω στη συνεχεια δουλεψα εκανα οικογενεια λεφτα κλπ το προβλημα ειναι οτι απο παντα εγραφα στον πουτσο μου τα μπουρδελα ετσι λοιπον τα μπουρδελα καλεσαν τη μαφια μου πηρε ολα τα λεφτα και τωρα ζω με το επιδομα το γεγονοσ οτι ειστε μπουρδελα δεν αλλαζει ειτε εχω λεφτα ειτε δεν εχω τωρα που κανατε τη μαλακια σασ γινατε τριμπουρδελα εχω ενα σπιτι να κοιμαμαι αμα με διωξουν κι απο εδω θα γινεται τιτανοτεραστια μπουρδελα εγω πρεπει να εχω η 1 η 4 παιδια η μπουρδελοσυνη σασ με απαλλαξε απο τη δουλεια αφου τωρα παιρνω επιδομα για να καταλαβετε ποσο αχρηστοι ειστε το μονο που ειχε για μενα η ζωη ακομα ηταν 20 χρονακια ακομα δουλειασ και το απαραιτητο χωσιμο οικονομικο στα παιδια ειστε τοσο μπουρδελα που με γλυτωσατε και τωρα το παιζω ασθενησ το γεγονοσ οτι σασ γραφω στον πουτσο μου δεν αλλαζει οτι κι αν κανετε δεν γινετε καθε που αλλαζει η κυβερνηση καθε 4 χρονια να πηγαινετε απο εδω και μετα απο εκει παρτε το χαμπαρι και μη με κουραζεται αλλο πατε και γαμηθειτε κι αφηστε με ησυχο αυτα

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/rTHPZsvRvRc

----------


## Vivi97

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Είμαι καινούρια εδώ. Είμαι 23 και Από πέρυσι το Πάσχα έχω διαταραχή πανικού. Κάποια στιγμή άρχισα να νιώθω το αίσθημα της αποπραγματοποιησης το είπα στην ψυχολογο μου και μου είπε τι είναι. Ήμουν εντάξει ακόμα και τις φορές που με έπιανε. Αλλά τις τελευταίες 5 μέρες δεν αντέχω καθόλου. Έχω μια τεράστια φοβία ότι όλα είναι ψέμα,πώς οτιδήποτε κάνω είναι στην φαντασία μου ακόμα και τώρα που γράφω δεν ξέρω αν είμαι 100τις100 σίγουρη ότι συμβαίνει. Σκέφτομαι πως ζω σε κάτι σαν το Μάτριξ ή πως όλα είναι φτιαγμένα από πριν, δεν ξέρω πως να το εξηγήσω.Πραγματικά φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ. Σκέφτομαι μήπως έχω κάποιου είδους ψύχωση. Δεν ξέρω. Φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ. Νιώθει και κάποιος άλλος έτσι;

----------


## RandomUser

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Είμαι καινούρια εδώ. Είμαι 23 και Από πέρυσι το Πάσχα έχω διαταραχή πανικού. Κάποια στιγμή άρχισα να νιώθω το αίσθημα της αποπραγματοποιησης το είπα στην ψυχολογο μου και μου είπε τι είναι. Ήμουν εντάξει ακόμα και τις φορές που με έπιανε. Αλλά τις τελευταίες 5 μέρες δεν αντέχω καθόλου. Έχω μια τεράστια φοβία ότι όλα είναι ψέμα,πώς οτιδήποτε κάνω είναι στην φαντασία μου ακόμα και τώρα που γράφω δεν ξέρω αν είμαι 100τις100 σίγουρη ότι συμβαίνει. Σκέφτομαι πως ζω σε κάτι σαν το Μάτριξ ή πως όλα είναι φτιαγμένα από πριν, δεν ξέρω πως να το εξηγήσω.Πραγματικά φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ. Σκέφτομαι μήπως έχω κάποιου είδους ψύχωση. Δεν ξέρω. Φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ. Νιώθει και κάποιος άλλος έτσι;


Ολοι οσοι ειναι σε αυτα τα νηματα το εχουν περασει. Εαν τα ψαξεις λιγο θα βρεις πολλες πληροφοριες. Υπομονη και κουραγιο χρειαζεται κυριως. Το σωμα και το μυαλο σου θα εξικοιωθουν.

Τρωγε καλα, πινε μπολικο νερο, κανε γυμναστικη, περιπατους στη φυση, βγες με φιλους, ελατωσε τα μεσα κοινωνικης δικτυωσης. Θα παρει χρονο αλλα θα συνελθεις!

----------


## joy123

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.Σας γράφω για να σας ενημερώσω σχετικά με την κατάστασή μου.Από τον Σεπτέμβριο τα συμπτώματά μου άρχισαν σταδιακά να μειώνονται και εν τέλει υποχωρήσανε πλήρως.Βρήκα δουλειά,άρχισα να γυμνάζομαι ξανά και γενικά τα πράγματα άρχισαν να πηγαίνουν προς το καλύτερο.Υπήρξαν μέρες που είχα πάλι κάποιες σκέψεις αλλά ευτυχώς δεν κρατήσανε για πολύ.Σας τα λέω αυτά για να ξέρετε οτι υπάρχει ελπίδα και ότι όσο τρομακτική και δυσβάσταχτη να σας φαίνεται η όλη κατάσταση είναι σίγουρο οτι περνάει.Να αναφέρω επίσης οτι τα συμπτώματα έφυγαν χωρίς φαρμακετική αγωγή.Να μην το φοβάστε και να είστε δυνατοί.Βρείτε εναν καλό θεραπευτή και να δουλέψετε με τον εαυτό σας γιατί και η αποπροσωποποίηση είναι ένα καμπανάκι,ένα σήμα του ευατού μας οτι πρέπει να αλλάξουμε κάτι.Ένα άλλο σημαντικό κομμάτι προς την ίαση είναι να μην αντιδράμε με φόβο σε αυτές τις σκέψεις όταν έρχονται αλλά απλά να τις αφήνουμε να περνάνε σαν να τις παρατηρούμε...είναι δύσκολο αλλά με τον καιρό γίνεται εφικτό. Εύχομαι σε όλους ταχεία ανάρρωση και ψυχική γαλήνη.

----------


## RandomUser

@joy123

Ευγε! Παντα τετοια ευχομαι να διαβαζουμε!

----------

